# mini donkey halters



## dawnsminis (Oct 1, 2004)

Is there a good web site?


----------



## shminifancier (Oct 1, 2004)

Here is a few::

https://secure.llamaproducts.com/

http://www.qis.net/~minidonk/DonkProdCat.htm

http://www.minitack.com

Now a few eeks ago when I needed to buy a halter my my new Mini Donkey I just went to our local Farm and Feelt store that handles horse supplies and they now are carring halters to fit Mini Horses And Mini Donkeys...So that is where I just now got mine...But I have used the first one on this list a few years ago....~!

And also Most places and catalogs that have mini horse halters also may have mini donkey halters~!!


----------



## dawnsminis (Oct 3, 2004)

Thank you!


----------

